# New (to me) Garnet Amps



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all,
I picked up these two Garnet Amps today. Neither of them work...

The big Rebel Deluxe turns on and it seems like all of the features work, but it's just really quiet. Maybe it just needs new tubes? (knock on wood).

The little Rebel II (bass amp?) turns on and the tubes spark and turn a purple colour and then the fuse blows. So it may need some work. 

Can anyone give me any info on these amps? (rarity, year, watts, etc)
The SN for the deluxe is LB100FT 9636

The SN for the little Rebel II is G100B 23702

thanks


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yahoo groups has a garnet amps forum. They'll be both able and excited to help! Also here's a link to the garnet amp dating site; http://www.garnetamps.com/dating.htm

No concrete info is available for dating, but there are features that can help determine a general time period of construction.

The rebel reverb is a great amp. I had one and foolishly let it go. I'm currently playing through a Garnet stencil with the brand name "Mann" and it's pretty much a Pro chassis with a bandmaster reverb feature set. Great sounding amp too (and loud.)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

They are both mid to late 70s amps. Probably best to take the to a tech before firing them up again.

TG


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I"m taking one in to a tech on Monday. When I have more cash I'll take the other one. Any suggestions for which one I should take in first? Is one better quality than the other? More desirable if I decide to sell?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nice amps!!


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks

So I took the Rebel Deluxe head to a tech today. We put new MESA power tubes in it and it fired right up. The "stinger" effect is soooo crazy! There's a little noise in the preamp so I'll have him change the preamp tubes. He will also change the multi cap and give it a general cleaning. I should be rockin' the Guess Who in no time lol.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Same thing with my mann. New tubes and it was good to go!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Geez, nice score! I miss my old Garnet...<<sigh>>
-Mikey


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Now that you have those you're nearly a big time operator.


----------



## jtucker (Feb 26, 2013)

kyle said:


> Hi all,
> I picked up these two Garnet Amps today. Neither of them work...
> 
> The big Rebel Deluxe turns on and it seems like all of the features work, but it's just really quiet. Maybe it just needs new tubes? (knock on wood).
> ...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice amps there, have fun cranking!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Better pack up that Rebel II and send it to Moose Jaw - those amps aren't worth a darn... ;^)

Seriously, I have a soft spot for that amp - was my second tube amp when I was learning to play in the 70's. It was a massive step forward from the POS SilverTone tube amp (white noise generator?) my folks bought me for my first amp around '74. IIRC, these were made somewhere around '73-'76ish. 

If I had that amp today, it'd be sporting some nice vintage glass and a WGS Reaper or Green Beret, prolly have a nice OD in front of it (or your other fave flave of dirt pedal) and voila - good to go!

PM me if you don't want it - we can talk...


----------

